# Is this a rooster?



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

It's 11 weeks. Not crowing yet. Americauna/copper blue Maran mix. If it's a rooster he'll be surrounded by 28 hens! Lol

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes a rooster.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

Most definitely, a lovely boy.


----------

